# Sprawy forum >  Problem techniczny

## Karaoke

Od pewnego czasu zaobserwowałam problem związany z niemożnością wejścia/przeczytania poszczególnych tematów. Pokazuje się info - błąd 404.

----------


## Karaoke

Mam i inny problem - od dłuższego czasu próbuję usnąć zaproszenie do grona znajomych od 1-go z przypadkowych forowiczów. Nie wiem dlaczego tej operacji nie da się wykonać ?

----------


## Karaoke

Przydałaby się jakaś techniczna konserwacja stron forum.

----------


## tk

witam, niestety problem jest znany, co jakis czas kasuja sie ustawienia, probujemy znalezc przyczynę i w miare możliwości jak najszybciej po niezaleznym od nas "resecie" przywracać ustawienia

----------


## a-net-a

Witam mam problem z ustawieniem awatara... nie chce sie ukazać mimo ze niby został załączony.. już próbowałam różne .. wielkosć i format dobry.. a i tak nie chce być widoczny... co zrobić ..??? :Smile:

----------


## tk

Witam  :Smile:  , 
dziękuje za zwrócenie na to uwagi,
teraz powinno już działać, w razie problemów prosze pisać 

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## Karaoke

A ja wciąż nie mogę usunąć tego zaproszenia do grona znajomych.

----------


## Karaoke

Sygnalizowane wcześniej zaproszenie udało mi się wreszcie usunąć. Natomiast od 2 dni widzę problem z wyjściem z tematu na który udzieliłam odpowiedzi. Po naciśnięciu wyślij odpowiedź pojawia się komunikat - czy opuścić daną stronę. Przyda się ponowna konserwacja systemu.

Mało czytelna jest teraz opcja - Co nowego. Czy istnieje możliwość powrotu do wcześniejszego rozwiązania ?

----------


## Karaoke

Konieczna jest konserwacja systemu. Przy wpisywaniu odpowiedzi i próbie wyślij odpowiedź pokazuje się info - error ... Poza tym obserwuję, że wiele osób prawdopodobnie z przyczyn techn. dubluje swoje wpisy.

----------


## Karaoke

W dalszym ciągu istnieje jakiś problem techniczny np. podczas wpisu pokazuje mi się komunikat : czy chcę opuścić tę stronę, czy chcę na niej pozostać. Prośba więc o ponowną konserwację.

----------


## Karaoke

Nie mogę dodać pytania w temacie - spamerzy, a chodzi mi o linki zewn. wklejane przez TwójNZOZ.

----------


## tk

zablokowalem ich i jeszcze jednych, prosze podawac najlepiej linki spamerów w ten sposób bede ich blokowal,  czyli np. -   www.adresspamera.pl ,
jezeli bedzie nadal tego duzo to zablokujemy umieszczanie wszelkich linków w tematach i postach

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## Ania

spam - ponizej link :
Sale Cheap Tiffany Jewely Online Outlet - Authorized Site

----------


## Karaoke

Nie wiem co się dzieje ale nie mogę dodać info do tematów zw. ze spamerami ?

----------


## Karaoke

co się dzieje, że nie mogę dokonywać nowych wpisów w utworzonych juz tematach dot. spamerów ? Założenie nowego tematu w tej sprawie również się nie powiodło

ten dzisiejszy spamer to - http://medyczka.pl/user/infactanaeque

----------


## czlowieczekek

Witam. Zgłaszam problem z założeniem tematu na forum urologicznym. Kiedy chcę wysłać temat, cała strona staje się biała i... tyle. Nici z założenia wątku.

Edit. W dziale urologicznym nie mogę nawet wysłać posta.

----------


## Karaoke

Zgłoszę ten problem adminowi.

----------


## tk

umieszczasz w temacie jakies linki ?  jezeli tak to moze byc przyczyna, jezeli nie umieszczasz linków nie ma praktycznie szans zeby post nie zostal dodany

----------


## Karaoke

Użytkownicy zgłaszają brak możliwości edytowania własnych postów. Ja również mam od pewnego czasu ten sam problem.

----------


## Karaoke

Znowu mam problem natury technicznej - nie mogę umieścić w temacie "Lista spamerów" nowych nicków.

----------


## Karaoke

No proszę nawet w tym temacie mamy spamera - usunie go ktoś jest i w innych tematach w których nie mam uprawnień.

----------


## Bartosz Nowak

Witam, nie mogę dodać żadnego postu na forum dot. alergii, po wysłaniu odpowiedzi strona staje się biała i post nie zostaje dodany.

----------


## tk

czy Pana post zawiera jakieś linki ?

----------


## Bartosz Nowak

Nie, posty nie zawierają żadnych linków.

----------


## Bartosz Nowak

Dodam, że na forum dermatologicznym nie miałem problemów z dodaniem wpisu.

----------


## medyczka

w takim razie prosze podesłać  treść postu, tytuł  i dział do którego nie dało się dodać , wszstyko na maila:  tomasz..@....kudla....p l  a od razu zajmę się tym problemem

----------


## patrykos360

mam taki sam problem chcialem dodac temat do okulistyki i tez biala strona nawet jako niezarejestrowany nie da sie dodac

----------


## tk

prosze w takim razie te posty podeslać mi na maila podanego powyżej tomasz @ kudla.pl,
nie dostalem jeszcze żadnego a jak tylko dostane to sie za to od razu zabieram

----------


## Bartosz Nowak

Wysłałem właśnie treść posta na podany adres e-mail.

----------


## patrykos360

Temat zostal wlasnie wyslany na podany emal.

----------


## tk

witam,
dziekuje bardzo, temat dodałem i problem już usunięty, 
jeszcze raz dziękuje za zgłoszenie i w razie czego prosze pisać

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## NoOffTopicPlease

Przepraszam że piszę tutaj, ale właśnie mój problem techniczny tyczy się tego, że czegokolwiek bym nie zrobił nie mogę założyć nowego tematu, próbowałem już z 3 przeglądarek, z dwóch różnych sieci. O co chodzi?

----------


## enchantment

Mam ten sam problem. Nie mogę dodać tematu.

----------


## Karaoke

Od pewnego czasu nie mogę edytować własnych czy też innych postów celem ich korekty.

----------


## JaChceee

Problem z edycją postów. Klikasz "edytuj post" a przekierowuje na stronę główną.

----------


## d0r0t@

> Przepraszam że piszę tutaj, ale właśnie mój problem techniczny tyczy się tego, że czegokolwiek bym nie zrobił nie mogę założyć nowego tematu, próbowałem już z 3 przeglądarek, z dwóch różnych sieci. O co chodzi?


Mam dokładnie to samo. Czy kliknę w _"Zatwierdź nowy temat"_ czy w _"Podgląd"_, to wyświetla mi się pusta strona, a temat nie pojawia się na forum. Sprawdzałam na dwóch różnych przeglądarkach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam problem, bo ktoś na  forum podawał mój adres email,  jako użytkownik niezarejestrowany. Nie mogę tych postów usunąć, pisałam już dwa maile w tej sprawie i nic. Posty pojawiły się w wątku, który w ogóle moim zdaniem powinien  zostać usunięty, bo to co można tam przeczytać to dramat! Proszę o jakąś reakcję.

----------


## robo1973

Witam !!! 
Nie mogę napisać nowego tematu na forum dermatologicznym Pojawia się wiała plansza po wysłaniu tematu

----------


## Marta1983

Witam mam problem zdodaniem linku ze zdjęciem

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy ktoś panuje nad tym forum?
Jak w dzisiejszych czasach moze nie byc mozliwosci zgloszenia naduzycia

----------


## kyatt

Martwe forum bez moderacji

----------


## kyatt

Proszę mi zmienić nick na temp1235232523 dziękuję

----------

